# Dbol dosing times



## rippedmanlet (Dec 29, 2011)

I've been doing 1 pre wo and one in the evening. Haven't really noticed a lot in a week yet. Was considering doing all. 40mg pre wo


----------



## pieguy (Dec 29, 2011)

Won't make a huge difference but most use there whole dosage 2 hours before workout. Dbol isn't active for too long (6-8 hours).


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 29, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Won't make a huge difference but most use there whole dosage 2 hours before workout. Dbol isn't active for too long (6-8 hours).



Ya that's what I've read, which is why the split dosing doesn't make sense. I can't split 2 pills between 24 hours. at some point the half life is gone


----------



## MattPorter (Dec 29, 2011)

rippedmanlet said:


> I've been doing 1 pre wo and one in the evening. Haven't really noticed a lot in a week yet. Was considering doing all. 40mg pre wo



Dose all at once--you will notice more as the high influx of blood hormone levels will be felt--

-Matt


----------



## dgp (Dec 29, 2011)

The half life of Dbol is aporx 4 hours. This means the time it takes your body to break down half the substance and distribute it through your blood stream. With that said, The best way to dose your dbol is to calculate how much your taking and divide it by 24 hours. For example If you took 30mg a day that would be 5mg every 4 hours. Plan your dosages to the half life of the drug. Which is aprox 4 hours. Do you own math with, and you will be fine.  


It is not as much about the "pumps" as keeping the levels consistent.


----------



## J.thom (Dec 29, 2011)

all pre wo for insane pumps


----------



## dgp (Dec 29, 2011)

^Not the best thing to do^


----------



## J.thom (Dec 29, 2011)

dgp said:


> ^Not the best thing to do^



yeah ok


----------



## dgp (Dec 29, 2011)

^^^Ok, can you back up your claim? If so, with science; and not bro-science.  Do yourself a favor and read my first post.  You might learn somthing.  That high you get from taking all your dbol at once might be good for a workout, but it is not why your taking it.


----------



## bobdylan (Dec 29, 2011)

dgp said:


> ^Not the best thing to do^



Source?

Take dbol few hours pre -> muscles get pumped with nutrient (dbol) rich blood.

Using some intuitive reasoning there.

Fst-7? Hany - "Pump that there nutrient rich blood into the muscle"


----------



## Jonnman (Dec 29, 2011)

put it under tongue, let it dissolved while going to the gym. Bam ur on gear now.


----------



## rippedmanlet (Dec 29, 2011)

dgp said:


> The half life of Dbol is aporx 4 hours. This means the time it takes your body to break down half the substance and distribute it through your blood stream. With that said, The best way to dose your dbol is to calculate how much your taking and divide it by 24 hours. For example If you took 30mg a day that would be 5mg every 4 hours. Plan your dosages to the half life of the drug. Which is aprox 4 hours. Do you own math with, and you will be fine.
> 
> 
> It is not as much about the "pumps" as keeping the levels consistent.



Can't do that.....20 mg pills. I can dose twice a day, not every 4 hours


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2011)

rippedmanlet said:


> Can't do that.....20 mg pills. I can dose twice a day, not every 4 hours



Dosing every 4 hrs is impractical ... Twice a day is fine.


----------



## boss (Dec 30, 2011)

Crush it up and put it in your eye lids


----------



## Dath (Dec 30, 2011)

boss said:


> Crush it up and put it in your eye lids


----------



## cg89 (Dec 30, 2011)

i found out if its a liquid take the full dbol dose 30 min before if its a oral take it 1 hour before has the best results based on pumps and crazy dbol feeling in the gym


----------



## suprfast (Dec 30, 2011)

dgp said:


> ^Not the best thing to do^



^^^Ok, can you back up your claim? If so, with science; and not bro-science.


----------



## owwwch (Dec 30, 2011)

boss said:


> Crush it up and put it in your butt


 
fixed


----------



## dgp (Dec 31, 2011)

suprfast said:


> ^^^Ok, can you back up your claim? If so, with science; and not bro-science.


Dianabol | Dianabol - cycle, overview and description, Dianabol - photos | www.silownia.net

The science knows the half live of the drug and dosage accordingly.   Here is an article I found hope its helpful.


----------



## bobdylan (Dec 31, 2011)

Appears to be a real scientific source


----------



## RoidRage9 (Dec 31, 2011)

half your daily dose in moring and half at night is best


----------

